
How Facebook Made Your Birthday a Business - yarapavan
https://theringer.com/facebook-birthdays-business-5ddb9d73732f#.nqzi6qt41
======
yarapavan
People use birthday feature almost 100 million times a day!

What other platform can boast of this scale for birthdays - Wechat, snapchat?

